# My personality holding me back.



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

This may be a off topic post but just wanted someone opinion really.Im 24 years old, and seem to have problems with self esteem, i find it hard getting close to people.. TBH i dont think my ibs has really helped.I have always been the quiet girl that shys away from most things.. i feel uncomfortable if someone pays be a nice complement.. Sometimes feel awkward with meeting new people, hugging, giving kisses.. and god help me if i guy wanted to take me on a date.. lolAt the minute i am about 13 stone, size 16 and dont think my size is really helping.I know ive gone on a bit too much and would never tell anyone this in person.. just wanted your opinion really.Many thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know how much is directly from the IBS, but people who feel sick and/or tired for any reason tend to be less inclined to feel like having sexy time with their partner than when they feel healthy and vibrant.Sex drive really varies, and some people always have a strong one no matter what is going on, and some people rarely are in the mood even when everything is going well and the really are in love. I would make sure with your doctors that nothing is going on physically that could be disrupting things, just in case (both with weight and lack of drive)There are a wide variety of resources to help with self esteem and feel more comfortable around people. I don't know what would be good for you, but you may at least check out the bookstore or library for some self help, and if that doesn't do enough see if you can find some support to help you be the person you want to be.


----------

